# Lack of typical PMS symptoms a good sign?



## MeggieD

Hi ladies!

I've read online that a lack of PMS symptoms could be a sign of pregnancy. Success stories from women who claim to not have a single symptom before they find out. I typically have cramping about a week before AF up until she shows up, and some breast soreness. So far, nothing this month. I haven't really had any symptoms at all, other than some slight nausea on and off. So slight that I feel silly recording it as a symptom. I feel pretty tired, but that's not terribly out of the ordinary for me.

Anyone else in the same boat? According to Fertility Friend I ovulated on the 13th, so about 11 DPO. My AF is due in 4 days, 9/28.


----------



## SBinRI

In genereal- anything thats unusual for you is a good sign! I always had some sign- massive hunger, dizziness, tiredness- that made me KNOW well before I could get a BFP...


----------



## MeggieD

Thanks for the input! I had kind of written this month off since I haven't had any symptoms and was basically just waiting for AF, but then realized I hadn't even had my normal PMS symptoms, so I've gotten myself optimistic again. Here's hoping!


----------



## oddlyanxious

When I got pregnant with my daughter, I had NO clue that month. We had been trying for two years, so believe me, I was trying to feel everything, but felt nothing that time. All of my pregnancy's have been different, but that one sticks out in my head because I couldn't believe I didn't know!!!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Im actually in the same boat. Told myself I wouldnt even chart this month cause everything had seemed useless. After a while I noticed I wasnt having any of my normal pms symptoms. Checked the calendar, and what do you know! Im late... not a single pms symptom (and every month my breast are always sore a week and a half before af) 

Cant tell if im late, or preggo since its so unusual for me. guess ill have to wait and see *shrug*

PLEASE STAY UPDATED :D


----------



## vichy

Stalking this thread for updates :D I have no symptoms either and am trying to wait as long as possible before i test :D


----------



## DJMooMoo79

yeah ill be testing the moment my tests come in the mail for another week lol. But so far, temp still elevated and still late :D. 

Maggie D, any updates?


----------



## MeggieD

So glad to see some other ladies in the same situation. Still no PMS symptoms! Small update: I always have 2-3 days of light brown spotting before AF (it's pretty much my indicator that she's definitely coming) and the past 2 months since I've been paying attention, it started on the 25th. Well today is the 25th, and no spotting so far! 3 more days until she's officially due. How long can I hold out before testing?! I'm trying to wait until the 28th.


----------



## MeggieD

Oh, and my temps are still elevated too. Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

key work "trying" lol


----------



## vichy

I also get that spotting Meggie and no sign. I have changed my diet and exercise recently though so maybe thats why. Keepp us updated! :dust:


----------



## MeggieD

How's everyone holding up today? Still no PMS symptoms for me! I have noticed that I have had to get up several times a night to pee for the past two nights. Maybe that's a good sign? I can't really tell though, because I don't seem to be peeing any more frequently during the day. 

Testing in 2 days!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Good to hear things are going well for you! Just now starting to feel just a little of breast tenderness (almost nothing though) every now and then lower back pain, and then muscle spasms in my lower abdomen. I started off with nothing, but slowly getting there. So im thinking af is lurking somewhere near by. >.>

But still late, going on for almost a week now. :D baby dust for all of us!


----------



## vichy

I got a BFN this morning ladies. I new it was coming though, last night the side of my breasts hurt and i strated getting a piching feeling on my right side. Babydust and FXD for the rest of you xxxx


----------



## MeggieD

Aw, sorry to hear that Vichy :( Has AF come yet? If not, there's still a chance! Thanks for the update.

DJ, have you taken any HPTs yet?

Still no signs of AF and she's due tomorrow! I almost caved and took a test this morning, but I held out! I'm trying to not get too excited though. I'm wondering if AF symptoms are just staying at bay because I started taking iron supplements 6 days ago. I wonder if that is affecting my normal symptoms. I've been taking PNVs for 4 months, but just recently realized they didn't contain iron and that iron is important when TTC.


----------



## MeggieD

Update: BFN this morning :(

Also had a small dot of red when I wiped. I guess I'm out too. Funny how much your outlook can change in just 24 hours. Lots of luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## vichy

MeggieD said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that Vichy :( Has AF come yet? If not, there's still a chance! Thanks for the update.
> 
> DJ, have you taken any HPTs yet?
> 
> Still no signs of AF and she's due tomorrow! I almost caved and took a test this morning, but I held out! I'm trying to not get too excited though. I'm wondering if AF symptoms are just staying at bay because I started taking iron supplements 6 days ago. I wonder if that is affecting my normal symptoms. I've been taking PNVs for 4 months, but just recently realized they didn't contain iron and that iron is important when TTC.

Hey Meggie no AF still hasnt showed up. I'm sorry to hear you got a BFN too. And your right, Its funny how all of a sudden all your hope is gone with those stupid bits of plastic. :hugs: xx


----------



## Jacobnmatty

Hi ladies I'm CD29 today and nothing to report of usual AF symptoms. Yes been moody to
point of crying at a moments notice. cramping started this morning. 
My cycles between 28-34 and I can't tell when I o as I took month or two off the opk and temping and went away for 10th wedding anniversary.


----------

